# Family income supplement - how much?



## lalabobo (28 Oct 2008)

Hey there,
I am starting a job with a pro rata salary of 35k. It is a part time role so I will be working 3 full days per week (24 hours).
Firstly how much will I be paid per week and how much will I get from FIS per week/per month? 
Thanks


----------



## mcb (28 Oct 2008)

You will get approx 400 euro per week.

A bit more info would be needed on how much FIS one can get, married/single/dependants, other incomes and expenditures etc


----------



## lalabobo (29 Oct 2008)

One dependent no other incomes single. If i am single and I get maintainance does it effect the payment? I get 50 per week.


----------



## Welfarite (29 Oct 2008)

Maintyenance is not counted. If your total nett income is 400, you would be entitled to 54 per week with one child. Your best bet is to calculate it yourself by looking at this


----------



## lalabobo (29 Oct 2008)

Thanks for that... Just wondering, when I start the job and I get paid monthly, will they just pay this into my account and when does the payment start? Sorry for all the questions but its hard to get a straight answer from the website..


----------



## Welfarite (30 Oct 2008)

lalabobo said:


> Thanks for that... Just wondering, when I start the job and I get paid monthly, will they just pay this into my account and when does the payment start? Sorry for all the questions but its hard to get a straight answer from the website..


 
*From the website: 9. How is FIS paid?*

FIS is paid by direct payment into your account in a financial institution.
If you do not have an account in a financial institution please contact FIS Section to discuss alternative arrangements.
Any FIS payment that you qualify for will be paid from the first Thursday after FIS Section receives your application form, *FIS 1*.


----------



## Blossy (5 Nov 2008)

35k will give u more than 400 per week, make sure you have tax credits , for a single and a sinlge parent, reduces your tax weekly. they take into consideration after tax eg someone earning 440 after tax + 50 maintenance might recieve the min contribution from FIS of 20euros a week. you wont be eligable if over 50, anyone that i know that has it, the maintenance was taking into consideration.

all your income after tax!


----------



## Welfarite (5 Nov 2008)

Blossy said:


> 35k will give u more than 400 per week, make sure you have tax credits , for a single and a sinlge parent, reduces your tax weekly. they take into consideration after tax eg someone earning 440 after tax + 50 maintenance might recieve the min contribution from FIS of 20euros a week. you wont be eligable if over 50, anyone that i know that has it, the maintenance was taking into consideration.
> 
> all your income after tax!


 
Maintenance is not counted in income


----------



## ravlady (6 Nov 2008)

Hi, new to this! My question is my husband started training as a guard in Aug. I am earning €26k a year where as he is now only on a training wage. We have 2 children in a creche. I am wondering can i claim any entitlements?


----------



## Blossy (6 Nov 2008)

try to apply for the FIS, try also for medical card. if your income is below the threshold, you should be entitled to something. my little boy started preschool, and i was entitled to a 20% discount because i  recieve FIS!

So no harm in tryin


----------



## joejoe (10 Nov 2008)

Blossy said:


> try to apply for the FIS, try also for medical card. if your income is below the threshold, you should be entitled to something. my little boy started preschool, and i was entitled to a 20% discount because i  recieve FIS!
> 
> So no harm in tryin



What is the FIS threshold?

Joejoe


----------



## extopia (10 Nov 2008)

Have a look at http://www.welfare.ie, joejoe


----------



## joejoe (10 Nov 2008)

extopia said:


> Have a look at http://www.welfare.ie, joejoe



Thanks Extopia,

Joejoe


----------



## BROOKING (26 Nov 2008)

Just wondering if anybody knows an answer to this. My wife earns 350 net per week. I got laid off 8 weeks ago. We just got approved for FIS this week. Am i entitled to apply for Jobseekers Benefit as well as receiving FIS. I had not applied as we were waiting on the FIS decision.
Cheers


----------



## extopia (26 Nov 2008)

http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Publicatio...SifIamgettinganothersocialwelfarepayment.aspx


----------



## BROOKING (26 Nov 2008)

Cheers Extopia, you obviously can't get both FIS and Jobseekers Allowance, lucky to be getting anything the way things are going.


----------

